

I hate wasted documentation - mol2103
http://productguys.tumblr.com/post/31131221045/how-to-reduce-documentation-in-product-management

======
mol2103
Would love to hear HN's thoughts on the idea that less is more earlier on and
more is more later on in the product development life cycle.

